# Mother and Son : street



## Mansi (Mar 3, 2006)

tx for looking!


----------



## Arch (Mar 3, 2006)

wow... this ones got real nice light, great composition too. Great job mans :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Mar 3, 2006)

Great moody shot Mansi. You're very talented.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 3, 2006)

:thumbup: really good shot, as usual, from you... i find the dots coming from her head a little distracting though

good job


----------



## Mansi (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks guys 
John - the dots on the bg is the painted wall of her house... the only way i could take it.. there was too much clutter form anyother angle


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2006)

The eyes and expressions are mesmerizing. Great shot.


----------



## JonK (Mar 3, 2006)

sweet as ever mansi  
love the light and the expressions are perfect.
love the glassy effect you get with reflections on dark eyes.
welcome back


----------



## woodsac (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful and touching shot Mansi :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 3, 2006)

another classic!!!


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 3, 2006)

Well done as always Mansi. Love the soft light and looks like you really got there attention. Great capture girl !


----------



## photo gal (Mar 3, 2006)

Very touching shot Mansi!  : )


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 3, 2006)

Right on!  Once again an excellent capture!


----------



## Alison (Mar 3, 2006)

Hands down my favorite photo that you have shared here. I love the lighting and their eyes tell such a story. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 3, 2006)

Another fantastic shot. Looks like it is out of NG.

Eric


----------



## Mansi (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks so much everyone


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 4, 2006)

The eyes........WOW


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 4, 2006)

everything they said and more .... 

great ... but then again ... I've never seen a bad one ! 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mansi (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Calliope (Mar 4, 2006)

Once again, you've captured the emotion and character of the people.  Beautiful!


----------



## Tuna (Mar 4, 2006)

The interpretive emotions come through very well here, Mansi. Nice job.

Tuna


----------



## KunalShingla (Mar 4, 2006)

hi mansi
welcome back....as i said.....this is one of the best shots u've ever taken...amazinggggggggggggggggggg.....love it....


----------



## slickhare (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice shot! i love the lighting!


----------



## Mansi (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks a lot you guys for the wonderful comments


----------



## Joeri (Mar 5, 2006)

Great shot. :thumbup:


----------



## photographiti (Mar 5, 2006)

:hail:


----------



## Mansi (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 6, 2006)

Really like the natural lighting on this..good job


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 6, 2006)

Perfectly lit with excellent detail.


----------



## Mansi (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## Chiller (Mar 6, 2006)

Amazing image Mansi.  The eyes tell the story of this pair.  Nicely done again!!!!


----------



## Mansi (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks a lot carl


----------



## CMILLEY (Mar 6, 2006)

Very much like a photo from National Geographic, which I love.


----------



## Mansi (Mar 7, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## puzzle (Mar 7, 2006)

Mansi, this is beautiful, thanks for showing us 
Some of your street pictures use a harsher light, and show the hard gritty detail of your subjects - which is perfect for some of the situations you are portraying.
However, what I like about this is the softer look, a gentler light which is in keeping with the mood of the mother and her child.

great work, as always!


----------



## Mansi (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks a lot puzzle! appreciate the comments


----------



## mannella (Mar 7, 2006)

Excellent shot.--Lenny


----------

